# Tootsie



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is my girl Tootsie's RBIMBS win....I am so proud of my girl.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Tootsie is beautiful!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!! She is a beauty!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Tootsie is a beauty!


----------

